# Amazon LED lights



## Squeege84

In the market for LED lights, has anyone bought The LED lights off Amazon? To name a few brands, Marshydro, Roleadro, and Viparspectra. I'm looking to grow SPS and LPS. Any advice will go a long way, thanks.


----------



## someguy

There was a thread on here a while ago about the mars aqua ones. Based on others reviews I bought 2 for my 90gal tank which work great. They grow sps fine, I have a few acros in my tank that are slowly getting bigger. Got mine off of ebay, only thing I don't like about them is the fans are noisy, also while they are controllable there is no ramp timer.
For the price you really can't beat it.


----------



## joeby97

someguy said:


> There was a thread on here a while ago about the mars aqua ones. Based on others reviews I bought 2 for my 90gal tank which work great. They grow sps fine, I have a few acros in my tank that are slowly getting bigger. Got mine off of ebay, only thing I don't like about them is the fans are noisy, also while they are controllable there is no ramp timer.
> For the price you really can't beat it.


you can change the fan out easy there are diy videos , i have a box coming, should be here tomorrow. im going to remove the lenses and change the fan as well..


----------



## Squeege84

After a lot of thinking and convincing my wife, i have decided to go with AI Hydras, will be spending the money but i guess you get what you pay for sometimes. Thanks you guys for the input.


----------



## joeby97

Just wanted to say, Mine showed up today, Fans you can barely hear, My pc fans have more noise to them. i picked up the mars hydro.


----------



## Squeege84

joeby97 said:


> Just wanted to say, Mine showed up today, Fans you can barely hear, My pc fans have more noise to them. i picked up the mars hydro.


Thats good to hear, let me know how the growth is with them, if i setup another tank i may try those out.


----------



## goobafish

The ViparSpectra are amazing. My brother is a PHD student at Guelph in horticulture and he did a bunch of analysis on lights, including LEDs, T5, Ceramic Metal Halides, Kessil Dense Matrix, and a few others. Here are the results for the ViparSpectra @ 12" and 24"

















T5 for comparison


----------



## conix67

goobafish said:


> The ViparSpectra are amazing. My brother is a PHD student at Guelph in horticulture and he did a bunch of analysis on lights, including LEDs, T5, Ceramic Metal Halides, Kessil Dense Matrix, and a few others. Here are the results for the ViparSpectra @ 12" and 24"


This is interesting but the spectral graph looks like T5 and LEDs are swapped, are you sure the top is from LED and bottom is from T5? Which T5 bulb/fixture is this from?

Also, 12" and 24" PAR values are identical. That cannot be.


----------



## cablemike

There is a new fixture on Amazon called a Gealth LED, these look very nice but no reviews anywhere. Gealth Led 44x3w Dimmable 132W Full Spectrum LED Aquarium Light for Reef Coral & Fish https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01N42RQ5N/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_pETEybQ4SS6TP


----------



## cablemike

This is the smaller version I'm getting, guess I'll be the guinne pig. Gealth Led 30x3w Dimmable 90w Full Spectrum LED Aquarium Light for Reef Coral & Fish https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01MRM9SVS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_3FTEyb3EV0Y07


----------



## Sandeep

cablemike said:


> This is the smaller version I'm getting, guess I'll be the guinne pig. Gealth Led 30x3w Dimmable 90w Full Spectrum LED Aquarium Light for Reef Coral & Fish https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01MRM9SVS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_3FTEyb3EV0Y07


Did you end up getting the Gealth Led 30x3w Dimmable 90w fixture? If so would love to know your thoughts on it.

A really slick looking fixture (Apple design team meets Chinese black box) with three channels of spectral control that I have just ordered for my 10g reef. Curious how much heat its passive heat dissipating design generates.


----------



## cablemike

I ended up buying a used ocean revive t247. Please let me know how this light is. I still am interested but there's no clear info on if it has two cords for blue and white.


----------



## Sandeep

Will let you know how the light turns out, mine should be arriving this week. 

Looks to me like it only has one power cable, so you are likely not able to put the various channels on separate timers like you can the typical Chinese black boxes which all come with two power cords.


----------



## TBemba

I would be interested as well one of these maybe perfect for a sump?


----------



## koopie

*re light*

I have a ocean revive T247 and I just love it. I have had it on my red sea max 130 and I could grow anything. Very strong light you will love it.


----------



## cablemike

Sandeep said:


> Will let you know how the light turns out, mine should be arriving this week.
> 
> Looks to me like it only has one power cable, so you are likely not able to put the various channels on separate timers like you can the typical Chinese black boxes which all come with two power cords.


Did you ever get your light?


----------

